# Transportation while we're camping



## tdphillips (Mar 20, 2014)

I THOUGHT I posted this yesterday but cannot find it anywhere so please excuse me for the repeat!  We have a 2001 Georgie Boy, 25' long and do NOT have anything that we tow to "go with" after we get set up.  I'm wondering what your thoughts are on towing?  Is it best to find something that we can tow 4 down or maybe get one of those dolly's and use that?  I thought about just renting a car while we are where we are but cannot find a reasonable deal on THAT.  I would like to hear what anyone and everyone has to say about this subject.  Thank you so much!  Mrs. Phillips


----------



## krsmitty (Mar 20, 2014)

I have a 5th wheel, so my TV is my transportation. But, thought I would give my opinion. I would get something 4 down.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 20, 2014)

4 down is the only way for me.  If you already have a vehicle that has to towed on a dolly and do not want to purchase another toad a dolly will work. Honda CRVs, Liberty Jeep, most Saturns are towable 4 down.  I have a Tracker 44 and Saturn Vue that I tow.  Just be sure if you buy to tow 4 down it will work.


----------



## akjimny (Mar 23, 2014)

TD - After driving my motorhome with our Venture Van on a dolly - I will never again use a dolly if I can at all avoid it.  It is impossible to back the rig up other than straight back and only for a couple of feet before things start getting wanky.  And after driving down an unpaved road (the Alcan) it is no fun trying to get the straps off the wheels and unload whatever you're towing.  Dolly - Bad!!  4 Down - Good.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 23, 2014)

You also can not back up when toad is 4 down.  Easier to unhook IMO.


----------



## jc2 (Mar 24, 2014)

tdphillips;85259 said:
			
		

> I THOUGHT I posted this yesterday but cannot find it anywhere so please excuse me for the repeat!  We have a 2001 Georgie Boy, 25' long and do NOT have anything that we tow to "go with" after we get set up.  I'm wondering what your thoughts are on towing?  Is it best to find something that we can tow 4 down or maybe get one of those dolly's and use that?  I thought about just renting a car while we are where we are but cannot find a reasonable deal on THAT.  I would like to hear what anyone and everyone has to say about this subject.  Thank you so much!  Mrs. Phillips



To me, the most logical/convenient thing to do would be to buy a small car that is capable of being towed (4) wheels down.  No dolly or small trailer to mess with upon arrival at your destination.  Another thing to be aware of is the weight of whatever vehicle you might decide to buy.  If your Georgie Boy is indeed 25' long, your most likely are going to have a tow hitch with a rating of between 3500-5000 pounds.   It is very important to "not" tow anything that exceeds that weight for safety and economical reasons.  A supplemental braking system should also be installed on the towed.  Probably the most economical one would be the ready brake surge system.  Here is a link to their website.  http://www.readybrake.com/


----------



## KarenS144 (Mar 25, 2014)

We did one summer with no toad and survived but much rather have another vehicle along.  Now, we tow a Jeep Wrangler 4 down.  IMO, a dolly adds a lot of extra work and storage headaches.


----------



## dfedora (Mar 26, 2014)

Jeep Wrangler with ready brake system  less then 5 minute hook up time and your off.
 Wranglers are only newer cars with a manual transfer case to shift into neutral and on your way, no speed restriction are mileage  without stopping to cool oil in transmission by running car or added a special pump for cooling transmission fluid.


----------



## Violet22251 (Mar 27, 2014)

When we began full-timing last summer, we sold both of our cars and purchased a Ford Focus which we tow 4 down.  We have a Blue Ox tow bar and a Patriot brake-buddy.  You do have to unhook because you cannot back up with the car hooked up, but unhooking is quite easy.  Good luck!


----------



## Cruzincat (Apr 7, 2014)

If you elect to tow, the choice is between towing all 4 down or using a dolly.  A dolly can be more hassle to unhook and hook back up and you have to do something with the dolly when not connected. But, with a dolly, just about any front wheel drive car can be towed on it.  The dolly can have it's own braking system, so you don't have to deal with that on the car.  If you have a car that can be towed all 4 down, you need the braking system and a base plate for the car that probably could not be used if you change to another car, at least not easily in the case of the brakes. The base plate, tow bar and braking system can (and probably will) cost more than a dolly with brakes.

With the dolly, about the only expense you will have when changing the towed vehicle will be for the lights(braking and turn signals), which may not even be an issue if you use lights that mount on the trunk lid, magnetically.

If money is not a problem, then using the 4 wheels down method would be the best way. You can always sell a dolly to someone else if you try it and it doesn't work out and it will be a lot easier to sell than the accessories (base plate, etc,) to someone that has the same type of vehicle.


----------

